# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  2х2=4. Первая официальная серия. Geser & Зайцев Олег

## anton_dr

Здравствуйте, уважаемые друзья!
Мы рады представить Вам новый сеанс интервью с участниками Virusinfo, под названием *2х2=4*
Сегодня, и далее до четверга, на Ваши вопросы будут отвечать основатель VirusInfo *Geser* и эксперт-вирусолог *Олег Зайцев*.
Правила проведения - не изменились. Почти  :Smiley: 



> Каждый имеет право задать только 3 вопроса. Старт в понедельник, финиш — четверг. Одновременно мы интервьюируем двоих человек. 3 вопроса, 2 участника, 4 дня.
> Направленность интервью предполагается неофициальная, нечто вроде беседы за рюмкой чая.
> Поэтому, задавая вопросы, желательно максимально абстрагироваться от вирусов, антивирусов, и проч. и проч. Это не значит, что подобные вопросы совсем исключены. Просто будьте готовы, что на них не последует ответа. Также может остаться без ответа некоторые вопросы, касающиеся личной жизни интервьюируемых, на которые они пожелают не отвечать.
> Так как у Вас в запасе всего 3 вопроса — Вы сами выбираете, задать все одному участнику, либо разделить по-братски..


Ввиду небольших изменений регламента (которые будут постоянными и разными), сегодняшнее интервью имеет второе, неофициально название. - *3x2=4*

Коротко об участниках
*Geser*
32 года. Родился на Украине. Последние 13 лет живу в Израиле. По специальности инженер-электронщик. Работаю в инженерно-исследовательском центре Самсунга. Последние годы занимаюсь разработкой аналоговых и смешанных схем для фото/видео камер. Не женат, детей нет. В партии не состоял, судимостей не имеется 

*Олег Зайцев*
Один из самых авторитетных в России специалистов по борьбе с компьютерными угрозами, включая шпионские и хакерские программы. Он является создателем популярного бесплатного антивирусного приложения AVZ, предназначенного для анализа безопасности компьютерных систем и их защиты от различных видов вредоносных программ. В 2007 году присоединился к команде разработчиков Лаборатории Касперского.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Да, кстати, о призах за лучший вопрос. По выбору победителя, ими могут стать:
Лицензия на Kaspersky Mobile Security;
Книга Зайцева Олега "Rootkits, SpyWare/AdWare, Keyloggers & BackDoors. Обнаружение и защита" (с доставкой на дом ).

Так что - активнее участвуйте, задавайте вопросы. Приз ждёт победителя!

----------


## Гриша

Вопрос *Geser'у*:

Что послужило причиной для создания независимого ресурса для помощи людям?

Вопрос *Зайцеву Олегу*:

Какой у вас девиз по жизни? И что является вашей приоритетной задачей в работе в качестве антивирусного эксперта?

Спасибо.

----------


## Gliff

Здравствуйте. 
*Олег Зайцев.*
1.была ли у вас мечта то того как вы стали экспертом-вирусологом стать им ?
если была тогда ещё один вопрос
2.что вы делали что бы стать экспертом-вирусологом ?

Спасибо.

----------


## Geser

> Вопрос *Geser'у*:
> 
> Что послужило причиной для создания независимого ресурса для помощи людям?


В основном наличие большого количества свободного времени  :Smiley: 
А если об истории создания, то дело было примерно так:
В общем было приблизительно так. Когда-то давно у меня, как и у многих других, стоял Нортон антивирус. Уж не помню по каким причинам, но решил я поставить вместо него ДрВеб. Столкнулся с какими-то проблемами, и пошел искать информацию об этом антивирусе. Нашел их форум. Форум был допотопный с лесенками, пользоваться им было сложно, а приходящих с проблемами было много. Поскольку тогда я администрировал другой форум и был хостинг к которому я имел доступ я предложил создать удобный неофициальный форум на котором удобно будет общаться и собирать информацию о существующих проблемах и способах их лечения. Форум был создан, параллельно я начал интересоваться вопросами защиты ПК. ПОстепенно я понял 2 вещи.
1. Почти все антивирусы не умеют бороться с активным заражением.
2. Большинство людей не понимают что такое вирусы, как от них защищаться и как с ними бороться.
Одновременно с этим я понял что ДрВеб совершенно не хотят развивать свой продукт, да и баги устраняются с большими задержками. Потому я решил создать ресурс посвященный не отдельному антивирусу, а вопросам безопасности в целом. К тому времени на созданном мною форуме ДрВеб была небольшая аудитория. Эти люди и перешли на ВирусИнфо когда он был создан. Потом я узнал о HJT. Увидел англоязычные ресурсы на которых помогали избавляться от адвари, которая тогда была серьёзной проблемой, и решил что в рунете тоже нужно место где могут помочь. Сначала начал помогать сам, потом присоединились и другие. В какой-то момент я обнаружил АВЗ. Понял что он удобнее и решил добавить его как инструмент решения проблем. Кроме того пригласил Олега на ВирусИнфо. Вот, в общем история создания

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопрос *Зайцеву Олегу*:
> 1. Какой у вас девиз по жизни? 
> 2. И что является вашей приоритетной задачей в работе в качестве антивирусного эксперта? 
> Спасибо.


1. Девиз сформулировать трудно, в первом приближении "Никогда не сдаваться"  :Smiley:  Подобный подход крайне полезен при решении сложных и глобальных задач
2. Конкретную приоритетную задачу (или несколько) выделить сложно - у меня их тьма. В основном я сейчас занимаюсь глобальными вопросами - анализ и классфикация поведения сложных зловредов, изучение тенденций развития зловредов, ботов и т.п. Но все мои исследования сводятся в конечном итоге к идеям создания автоматических систем анализа, классификации, кластеризации и детекта по нечетким признакам.

----------


## eifory

Вопросы обоим интервьюируемым ...   

1. Всем известная пирамида потребностей Маслоу утверждает, что высшей потребностью является осознание своих целей, своей миссии.  Вы готовы сказать что является вашей миссией?
2. Ведутся ли работы по внедрению сертификации опытных пользователей AVZ либо вцелом методов лечения, предлагаемых на Virusinfo?        

 Могу сказать, что помощь людям с использованием  AVZ  и HiJackThis вполне подходит для моей миссии ( и моей работы  :Smiley: )

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Здравствуйте. 
> *Олег Зайцев.*
> 1.была ли у вас мечта то того как вы стали экспертом-вирусологом стать им ?
> если была тогда ещё один вопрос
> 2.что вы делали что бы стать экспертом-вирусологом ?
> Спасибо.


1+2. В чистом виде мечты такой не было. Исходно я вообще-то "железячник" по образованию, несколько лет в свою бытность я был радиолюбителем, получил образование радиста и телемастера, конструировал приемники/передатчики/усилители мощности и прочую аппаратуру.... Компьютер у меня появился примерно в 89-90 году, в 1992 году мне пришлось столкнуться с лечением активного вируса, которого теперь окрестили бы модным словом "буткит", в 93-м с этой проблемой пришлось столкнуться намного серезнее (постоянные заражения вирусами ПК на ВЦ в институте, в те времена вирус на дискете был такой-же "нормой", как червяк на флешке сейчас). В частности столкнувшись с явно самодельным вирусом (который тогдашние антивирусы не ловили), который некорректно заражал command.com и рушил систему я написал свой первый антивирус, выполняющий сигнатурный поиск зверя и лечение зараженных файлов.  Ну дальше и понеслось ... изучение работы системы на низком уровне, низкоуровневая работа с диском и прочей периферией, разработка резидентных системных программ, отлов "руткитов" (мало кто знает например, что первым публичным антируткитом был менеджер файлов VC, показывавший, кто какое прерывание перехватил  :Smiley:  ). Ну а придя на работу в Смоленскэнерго и столкнувшись с здоровой распределенной ЛВС, а в особенность в разгар эпидемий почтовых и сетевых червей и засильем всевозможной AdWare я собственно занялся решением этой проблемы... что из этого вышло все знают  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Вопросы обоим интервьюируемым ...   
> 
> 1. Всем известная пирамида потребностей Маслоу утверждает, что высшей потребностью является осознание своих целей, своей миссии.  Вы готовы сказать что является вашей миссией?
> 2. Ведутся ли работы по внедрению сертификации опытных пользователей AVZ либо вцелом методов лечения, предлагаемых на Virusinfo?


1. Ну, вообще-то в пирамиде Маслоу на вершине стоит потребность в самоактуализации. А по поводу миссии... На данный момент я вношу посильный вклад в развитие общества. На данном этапе мне этого достаточно  :Smiley: 
2. Сертификация по тесту через интернет, на мой взгляд полнейшая ерунда. А на большее пока нет ресурсов. Ни людских ни материальных. Но это моё личное мнение, а не официальная позиция.

----------


## Hanson

*to Олег*
1. Ты написал книгу (к моему сожалению, я ее не читал еще) будет ли продолжение, в смысле не хотел бы ещё написать одну(или две )))
и в вкратце как шла работа над ней, много ли трудностей было
2. и книги пишешь, статьи разные, с вирусами борешься, AVZ улучшаешь, обновляешь.
такое количество занятий требует много времени, возникает вопрос:
есть ли у тебя свободное время и как ты его проводишь?

*to Geser*
трудно было начинать одному все это? и нравиться ли тебе во что вылелось твое начинание?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопросы обоим интервьюируемым ... 
> 
> 1. Всем известная пирамида потребностей Маслоу утверждает, что высшей потребностью является осознание своих целей, своей миссии. Вы готовы сказать что является вашей миссией?
> 2. Ведутся ли работы по внедрению сертификации опытных пользователей AVZ либо вцелом методов лечения, предлагаемых на Virusinfo? 
> 
> Могу сказать, что помощь людям с использованием AVZ и HiJackThis вполне подходит для моей миссии ( и моей работы )


1. Ну, это позиция по мнению Маслоу  :Smiley:  Некую "миссию" придумать сложно (миссия - слишком это пафосный и возвышенный термин), если вобщем - то моя позиция "нужно помогать нуждающимся в помощи", с позиции ученого (а я балуюсь в свободное время научными изысканиями) - вносить посильный вклад в развитие науки и техники, причем под словом "развитие" я понимаю изобретение или исследование чего-то полезного для других
2. Такая работа давно ведется, но неявно - это подготовка хелперов (т.е. стажировка, обучение и т.п.), сейчас этот процесс более или менее формализован. А с точки зрения чего-то типа "теста на сертификат" через Инет - тут мояпозичия совпадает с позициейб которую чуть выше высказал Geser - такой сертификат будет бумажкой. Другое дело, что быть мождет со временем организуются какие-то курсы, с выдачей документа - это тоже по сути "филькина грамота", но нередко полезная. Это это должно проходить через некую контору типа http://www.specialist.ru/ - иначе ценность сертивиката будет близка к  номиналу (т.е. 120 руб / 500 листов = 24 коп)

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте уважаемые Гуру.  :Cheesy: 

Перед вопросами хотел бы поблагодарить за такой классный и очень нужный ресурс. Отдельное спасибо Олегу за его AVZ.
У меня простые вопросы к обоим интервьюируемым... Банальные может быть даже. :Shocked: 

Как у Вас дела на личном фронте?
У вас ведь так много работы.
Как Вы отдыхаете после такой напряжённой работы?
И..., хотел про Ктулху ещё спросить, типа отношение к нему  :Smiley: , но не буду...
Лично к Олегу вопрос. Почему вы были "свободным" создателем, но теперь входите в лабораторию Касперского? Почему не Доктор Вебер или Симатек или Нод32 или другие...
Уф..., вроде больше чем нужно вопросов задал. Но у меня ещё остались. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Надеюсь что я не задал личных вопросов... и про антивирусы.  :Cheesy:  Ну ведь интересно же как отдыхают Герои??? Я тут не одинок.  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *to Олег*
> 1. Ты написал книгу (к моему сожалению, я ее не читал еще) будет ли продолжение, в смысле не хотел бы ещё написать одну(или две )))
> и в вкратце как шла работа над ней, много ли трудностей было
> 2. и книги пишешь, статьи разные, с вирусами борешься, AVZ улучшаешь, обновляешь.
> такое количество занятий требует много времени, возникает вопрос:
> есть ли у тебя свободное время и как ты его проводишь?


1. В дальних прожектах такая идея маячит ... тематика - обследование и лечение ПК от типовых зловредах, с примерами и быть может с имитаторами троянов на компакт диске, дабы можно было запустить что-то безопасное, но проявляющее ту или иную функцию зловреда - маскировку или защиту от удаления того или иного типа. Чтобы была свого рода лабораторная работа и возможность потренироваться на практике
2. Перечисленное - малая часть из моих занятий ... Про свободное время - а это что за зверь, я с таким не знаком ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> *to Олег*
> *to Geser*
> трудно было начинать одному все это?


Было вложено очень много времени, но трудно не было. Было интересно.



> и нравиться ли тебе во что вылелось твое начинание?


В общем да, нравится. Правда проект развивается чуть медленнее чем хотелось бы, но от некоммерческого проекта сложно ожидать большего.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Здравствуйте уважаемые Гуру. 
> 
> Перед вопросами хотел бы поблагодарить за такой классный и очень нужный ресурс. Отдельное спасибо Олегу за его AVZ.
> У меня простые вопросы к обоим интервьюируемым... Банальные может быть даже.
> 
> Как у Вас дела на личном фронте?
> У вас ведь так много работы.
> Как Вы отдыхаете после такой напряжённой работы?
> И..., хотел про Ктулху ещё спросить, типа отношение к нему , но не буду...
> ...


1. Про работу и свободное время см. выше  :Smiley:  На самом деле если делать  что-то с увлечением и интересом, то проблема одна - в сутках всего 24 часа, а не 25 ...  :Smiley: 
2. Вот тут могу рассказать подробно. Во первых с ЛК неявно взаимодейсвие шло с 2000-2001 года, по мере отлова вирусов в конторе (причина банальна - с [email protected] как правило отвечали, причем как правило довольно оперативно, можно было послать заразу и получить ответ, это кстати было одной из причин, почему KAV выбрали в качестве корп. антивируса - были прецеденты оперативной отправки заразы и оперативного же получения ответа с включением заразы в базу). Затем примерно в начале 2005-го года со мной связался один из командующих ЛК, пригласили приехать в гости, я приехал и познакомился с Евгением, командой ЛК ... завязалось сотрудничество, ну и в сущности в 2007 от ЛК поступило предложение перейти к ним на постоянную работу ... я рассудил - а по почему бы и нет ? Коллектив хороший, задачи интересные - собственно многие из моих идей на уровне AVZ малореализуемы - масштаб не тот. Но при этом собственно сам AVZ сохранился как утилита и полигон для проверки новых идей и методов. Почему именно ЛК - а потому, что это с одной стороны порядочная и уважаемая мной контора (довольно большое кол-во неизвестных/малоизвестных фирм и частных лиц обращались с просьбами продать AVZ, его базы, исходники и т.п. - и были посланы), а с другой - они сами вышли на контакт, предложили сотрудничать и т.п. С DrWeb никогда никаких контактов не было (в плане того, что никто со стороны DrWEB со мной на контакт никогда не выходил), аналогично с Симатек и Нод32.

----------


## copsmith

Вопрос и он же *рацпредложение*  :Smiley: 
Можно?
Создать обязательный для заполнения, максимально информативный, но не перегруженный формализованный опросник (на десяток вопросов, не более) для каждого обратившегося за помощью.
Используя его результаты и возможно какую-то инфу помогающего хелпера - по итогам помощи людям за каждый календарный месяц *автосоздавать* изменяющийся помесячно рейтинг антивирусов, использовавшихся на машинах спасённых.

Может быть будет целесообразно создать несколько подкатегорий, например по типу ОС.

Может быть поначалу - рейтинг будет нерепрезантативный, но в будущем...

Конечная *Цель* - повышение рейтинга *Virusinfo.info* с возможным коммерческим использованием, тут видятся интересные перспективы. 
Но при условии, естественно, *полной беспристрастности*.

Работа же проводится большая, постоянная, осталось её тока почти в авторежиме анализировать.
Интересно отцу-основателю? Была бы рада...
Это тока так, бегло  :Smiley:

----------


## kps

*Geser*
Считаете ли Вы правильным использование ограниченной учетной записи для защиты от современных угроз? Я придерживаюсь мнения, что компьютер нужен не для того, чтобы ограничивать его функционал и удобство его использования.

*Олег*
Как ты считаешь, возможно ли, что Майкрософт (или какой-либо другой разработчик операционных систем) в будущем создаст такую безопасную ОС, что распространение или работа вредоносных программ на ней будут очень затруднены или практически невозможны, причем не в ущерб функционалу ОС ? И являются ли технология DEP и/или разрешение в ОС запуска только подписанных программ шагом на пути к этой цели?

----------


## priv8v

*Вопросы к Олегу и к* *Geser'у
**

1).* Какое место в вашей жизни занимает проект Вирусинфо (... или что он для вас значит - если так вопрос звучит понятнее...)?
*2).* Вы (Олег и Geser) много времени проводите за компьютером... это может негативно сказываться как на физическом здоровье, так и на нравственно-психическом... делаете ли вы со своей стороны какие-то попытки бороться с этим? (слежение за здоровьем, занятия спортом, чтение хорошей художественной литературы - и т.д - это я для примера сказал, что бы вы поняли о чем я вообще говорю... :Smiley: ) ?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Олег*
> Как ты считаешь, возможно ли, что Майкрософт (или какой-либо другой разработчик операционных систем) в будущем создаст такую безопасную ОС, что распространение или работа вредоносных программ на ней будут очень затруднены или практически невозможны, причем не в ущерб функционалу ОС ? И являются ли технология DEP и/или разрешение в ОС запуска только подписанных программ шагом на пути к этой цели?


На самом деле MS давно такую операционку создали - Windows называется  :Smiley:  Только вот никто не пользуется ее функционалом в области безопасности ... я когда-то производит опыты, и оказывалось, что под пользователем львиная доля заразы не работает (исключение - ворующие пароли трояны и рад подобных зловредов). Технология DEP в данном случае не поможет, разрешение запуска только подписанных - серьезнее, но возникает вопрос о том, каким подписям доверять. В конечном итоге 90% юзеров все это поотключат и дело тем и закончится. Хотя в теории создать супперзащищенную ОС можно, радикально поменяв саму идею на программном и аппаратном уровне. К примеру, если пофантазаровать -предположим некий компьютер, где аппаратно запрещено писать на системный раздел, где каждая программа работает в изолированном пространстве, являясь своеобразным картриджем (и не может работать с данными других программ, пока в явном виде это не будет разрешено) и эта изоляция по сути аппаратная. Где обновление системы будет идти в особом режиме, типа входа в BIOS (обновления могут скачиться в обычном, но верифицироваться и записываться - только в ходе перезагрузки, скажем при нажатии некоей кнопки на корпусе для подтверждения ...). Т.е. технически можно сделать ОС, прижиться в которой зловреду будет крайне трудно - но победим мы половину проблемы, останется вторая половина - человеческий фактор...

----------


## Ego1st

*Олег*

Есть ли у вас хобби которым вы бы хотели заниматься, но на это сейчас нету времени?

*Geser*

Вы довольны тем во что вылелся изначально созданный вами проект(virusinfo) и нравиться ли вам то к чему он сейчас идет?

----------


## Cmeliy

*Зайцеву Олегу:* Вы к чему то стремитесь сейчас? или Вы уже добились всего чего хотели в жизни?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Вопросы к Олегу и к* *Geser'у*
> 
> 
> *1).* Какое место в вашей жизни занимает проект Вирусинфо (... или что он для вас значит - если так вопрос звучит понятнее...)?
> *2).* Вы (Олег и Geser) много времени проводите за компьютером... это может негативно сказываться как на физическом здоровье, так и на нравственно-психическом... делаете ли вы со своей стороны какие-то попытки бороться с этим? (слежение за здоровьем, занятия спортом, чтение хорошей художественной литературы - и т.д - это я для примера сказал, что бы вы поняли о чем я вообще говорю...) ?


1. Как легко заметить, на других форумах моя активность близка к нулю - изредка я появляюсь на форумал ЛК и ru-board, но именно редко. Причина банальна - времени мониторить несколько форумов нет, если уже "присутствовать", то где-то в одно месте. В отстальном virusinfo является местом моего "виртуального присутствия" в сети, т.е. местом, где любой может со мной пообщаться, задать вопросы и т.п. 
2. У меня эта цифра варьируется от 6 до 10 часов в день, в среднем часов 8. Компьютер я рассматриваю как инструмент, поэтому негативного влияния на здоровье кроме утомления я не замечаю. Но тем не менее замечу, что лично я постоянно и обязательно переключаюсь с компьютерных наук на иные области - отвлечение от ПК, вирусологии и иных затей имхо обязательно. У меня например есть огромная (притом "бумажная" - электронные книги я не люблю) библиотека и я очень люблю читать, притом скорость чтения у меня порядка 1000 листов за вечер, что позволяет взять скажем том Азимова или Гаррисона и перечитать его ... есть у меня отличный телевизор и огромная коллекция видеодисков (от любимой мной научной фантастики до классики отечественно кино - комедий, оперет ...), есть NTV+ с каналами типа Discovery, есть наконец куча моих разработок типа проектов для милиции, в области медицины, физики ... в машине можно наконец поковыряться (особенно в электрике, например камеру заднего вида установить или с сигнализацией пошаманить) - т.е. есть масса затей, на которые можно переключиться и тем самым отдохнуть от компьютера

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *Олег*
> 
> Есть ли у вас хобби которым вы бы хотели заниматься, но на это сейчас нету времени?


Этого сколько угодно ... ближайший пример - мое хобби в виде медицинских изысканий - сейчас например два больших проекта лежит в ступоре, на оба уже заводы сделали по моим чертежам нужные детали, а времени позаниматься этим и все эапустить и сделать никак не получается выкроить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> *Зайцеву Олегу:* Вы к чему то стремитесь сейчас? или Вы уже добились всего чего хотели в жизни?


По моему разумению человек всегда должен к чему-то стремиться, в движении жизнь ... и на такой случай меня есть длинный список того, что я хотел бы успеть сделать и чего хотел бы добиться  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Geser'у

Вопрос такой, за время моего присутствия на данном проекте (а это практически с самого появления virusinfo) я видел, каким он был и во что вырос, а каким virusinfo видится отцу основателю чрез 5 лет и каким бы хотелось видеть?

Олегу

Олег, хотелось бы узнать твой взгляд на зловреды, которые появятся в обозримом будущем. Изменятся ли они концептуально в ближайшую тройку лет, скажем смещаясь больше в аппаратную часть ПК, и виртуальные машины . Ну и соответственно перспективы антивирусных компаний в борьбе с новыми зловредами.  Готова ли ЛК противостоять таким угрозам?

----------


## ISO

Вопрос участникам:
Как вы учились в школе? Как её закончили? И какой предмет(ы) был для вас любимым?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олегу
> 
> Олег, хотелось бы узнать твой взгляд на зловреды, которые появятся в обозримом будущем. Изменятся ли они концептуально в ближайшую тройку лет, скажем смещаясь больше в аппаратную часть ПК, и виртуальные машины . Ну и соответственно перспективы антивирусных компаний в борьбе с новыми зловредами. Готова ли ЛК противостоять таким угрозам?


Ну, прогнозировать на столь изменчивом рынке, как вирусология очень сложно. Одно могу сказать точно - зловредописатели целятся на получение денег, а для этого нужны массы. Т.е. все новые методы будут начелены на массовое обдирание народа. Вероятность того, что это будет како-то супер-пупер мега руткит или мега вирус невелики - вещь это назовем так ювелирная, прецезионная - следовательно штучная, дорогая и невыгодная. Гораздо вероятнее развитие чего-то типа модных теперь "блокираторов за выкуп" (уровень кода в лучшем случае студенческий, реверсируя код нередко вижу, что пишут его на коленке за вечер, нередко "влоб" и с кучей ошибок, не утруждая себя пакерами/криптерами или иными хитростями) или спамботов, возможно массово появятся звери для мобильных телефонов (в данном случае причина в том, что ситуация складывается в пользу вирусописателей - телефонов тьма, по сути скоро каждый 2-3 из них будет скорее мини-компьютер, пользователь как правило неграмотный в области безопасности, и "обуть" его легко - посылать например платные SMS на некий короткий платный номер, пока есть деньги на счете абонента ...). И все в таком духе ... Готова ли к этому ЛК - всегда готова  :Smiley:  (для готовности по сути нужен внушительный коллектив специалистов + масса вычислительных ресурсов, эти два базовых компонента присутствуют).

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> Вопрос участникам:
> Как вы учились в школе? Как её закончили? И какой предмет(ы) был для вас любимым?


Как учился - да в принципе как все, на 4-5 (медалистом и круглым отличником я не был, хотя в процентном отношении "пятерок" было порядка 80%). Заканчивая школу я уже точно знал, что ничему ровным счетом там не учат (кроме быть может устного счета - подготовительные курсы в ВУЗ сразу показывают, что физику, математику и русский язык в школе точно не изучают  :Smiley: ). В остальном большинство предметов мне в школе не нравились, причем не нравились не сами предметы, а метод их преподавания - на 90% сводящееся к тупому зазубриванию и повторению по 20 раз всего пока это не дойдет до последнего тормоза ...  а зубрежка для таких предметов как физика и математика совершенно недопустимо. Из любимых предметов были физика (хотя я знал намного больше школьного курса, иногда показывал на уроках опыты, описанные в учебнике - типа дифракции и интерференции волн, генераторов и т.п.), информатика (по последнему у меня "четверка" была, так как тогда у меня был домашний ПК и я умел сравнительно неплохо программировать, тогда как преподавательница видела компьютер только на картинках в методичке и не могла вынести такой несправедливости  :Smiley:  ).

----------


## Ego1st

плохо прочитал вчера, Geser'a уже спрашивали такой вопрос=))
потому задам другой сразу всем=))

Согласно закону Мора вычислительная мощность компьютерной техники будет увеличиваться каждые 1.5-2 года в 2 раза, и пока приблизительно так и происходит, как считаете сколько еще будет действовать закон Мора(потому что понятно что увеличение не может быть бесконечным и рано или поздно он перестанет действовать), как считаете возможно ли такое развитие событий при которых сюжет фильма матрица может быть реальностью и если возможно, то когда компьютеры достигнут такого уровня интелекта(приблезительно)?=))

Зранее спасибо за ответ=)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> плохо прочитал вчера, Geser'a уже спрашивали такой вопрос=))
> потому задам другой сразу всем=))
> 
> Согласно закону Мора вычислительная мощность компьютерной техники будет увеличиваться каждые 1.5-2 года в 2 раза, и пока приблизительно так и происходит, как считаете сколько еще будет действовать закон Мора(потому что понятно что увеличение не может быть бесконечным и рано или поздно он перестанет действовать), как считаете возможно ли такое развитие событий при которых сюжет фильма матрица может быть реальностью и если возможно, то когда компьютеры достигнут такого уровня интелекта(приблезительно)?=))
> 
> Зранее спасибо за ответ=)


Компьютеры пока считают все быстрее, но как были безмозглыми, так и остаются ... т.е. подавляющее большинство всех вычислительных систем работают по заранее составленному алгоритму, всякие самообучающиеся системы либо узконаправлены, либо обучаются принудительно человеком (т.е. по сути кластеризуют/классифицируют обучающие образцы и потом пытаются как-то сравнить новый с известными и втиснуть его в классификацию), либо жесткий алгоритм где-то дополняется данными обучения, в основном статистическими данными (типа самообучающейся коробки-автомата на машине). Поэтому сюжет "Матрицы" еще пока малореален - для появления "машинного разума" нужен прорыв в области ИИ. С другой стороны, как говорится "сказка ложь, но ..." - если соединить человеческий мозг с машиной, то можно получить очень интересные результаты  :Smiley:

----------


## Cmeliy

*Обоим:* У Вас мышь справа или слева стоит ? )

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Обоим:* У Вас мышь справа или слева стоит ? )


Справа, причем лазерная за 200$ - здоровая, тяжелая, беспроводная и очень точная/чувствительная  :Smiley:  Причина - мне нередко приходится чертить, а такая мыша хороша для черчения, разводки печатных плат и тому подобных задач, с обычной мучение одно...

----------


## NikolayFirsov

вопрос обоим специалистам:
1) http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...890#post306890
Дать побольше информации

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> вопрос обоим специалистам:
> 1) http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...890#post306890
> Дать побольше информации


По поводу этого даже песня есть  :Smiley:  :
В далеком созвездии Тау-Кита
Все стало для нас непонятно,
Сигнал посылаем: "Вы что это там?"
А нас посылают обратно.
....
(C) Высоцкий

Вот и тут аналогично ... если послать с описанием, в архиве, с паролем, указанием что это дамп неопознанного драйвера, подозревается в том-то и том-то, и просьбой ответить - то быть может кто-то что-то и ответит (если время будет). Если тупо сбросить дамп, не сказав, что это дамп (а тем хуже, скинуть это например через WEB форму на сайте), то на приемной стороне будет почти наверняка робот, робот этот кино про "Матрицу" не видел, а потому действуя по жескому алгоритму проверит это дело, увидит битый PE файл (а таковым дамп и является) и выкинет его нафиг ... Ибо на очереди у него еще тысяч сто файлов на изучение, причем рабочих.

----------


## borka

*Geser*'у
Какие чувства Вы испытали, когда форум перестал быть Вашим детищем?

*Олегу*
Можете ли Вы сказать, что досконально знаете потроха винды?

----------


## Geser

> Как у Вас дела на личном фронте?
> У вас ведь так много работы.
> Как Вы отдыхаете после такой напряжённой работы?
> И..., хотел про Ктулху ещё спросить, типа отношение к нему , но не буду...


В плане отдыха, в основном читаю, смотрю фильмы, стараюсь на выходных выехать куда-нибудь на природу на пешую прогулку. Немножко увлекаюсь фотографией и баулингом.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Олегу*
> Можете ли Вы сказать, что досконально знаете потроха винды?


Работу системы я знаю очень хорошо и на низком уровне, но заявлять, что я досконально все там знаю я конечно не стану. Самое смешное, что этого никто до конца не знает, включая сидящих в MS разработчиков  :Smiley:   И лично я, к примеру, каждый раз ковыряя что-то в недрах системы или читая очередную книгу по системному программированию всегда обнаруживаю для себя что-то новое.

----------


## Geser

> Вопрос и он же *рацпредложение* 
> Можно?
> Создать обязательный для заполнения, максимально информативный, но не перегруженный формализованный опросник (на десяток вопросов, не более) для каждого обратившегося за помощью.
> Используя его результаты и возможно какую-то инфу помогающего хелпера - по итогам помощи людям за каждый календарный месяц *автосоздавать* изменяющийся помесячно рейтинг антивирусов, использовавшихся на машинах спасённых.
> 
> Может быть будет целесообразно создать несколько подкатегорий, например по типу ОС.
> 
> Может быть поначалу - рейтинг будет нерепрезантативный, но в будущем...
> 
> ...


В данный момент мы используем для помощи форум, и возможности сильно ограничены. В перспективе планируется создание специализированного движка который заменит раздел "Помогите". При его помощи можно будет сделать много интересного. В том числе собирать и публиковать всевозможные статистики. При удачном стечении обстоятельств новый движик начнёт работать где-то через 3-4 месяца.

----------


## ivant

*Олег*, пробовали себя в роли писателя зловредов?  :Wink: 
Покайтесь в грехах, если такие имели место быть.

*Geser*, а Вы не подумываете о комерциализации проекта в будущем? Обращались ли к Вам с подобными бизнес-предложениями?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Олег*, пробовали себя в роли писателя зловредов? 
> Покайтесь в грехах, если такие имели место быть.


Зловредов я никогда не писал, не пишу и не буду писать - это принципиальная позиция, не творить зла другим ... Ведь по большому счету кто страдает от зловреда ?  ни в чем не повинные пользователи... А вот разные лик-тесты я люблю писать/делать, например тестирование эмуляторов в антивирусах на Anti-Malware в свою бытность было сделано по коллекции симуляторов зловредной активности, которые я соорудил для этих целей. Это полезное дело, так как такие лик-тестеры естественно не опасны, но при этом демонстрируют некий метод противодействия чему-то там или некий способ маскировки от эвристики, это позволяет в свою очередь эффективно тестировать антивирусы, антишпионы, Firewall ...

----------


## zerocorporated

*Олег* Вы Спортом занимаетесь?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Олег* Вы Спортом занимаетесь?


Практически нет  :Smiley:  - ибо времени нет. Когда-то я занимался  скоростной радиотелеграфией, даже в соревнованиях каких-то участвовал (хотя это тоже "сидячий спорт"  :Smiley: ), также люблю пострелять и неплохо стреляю из разных видов оружия (но стрелять в квартире = напугать кошку и соседей, причем именно в таком порядке  :Smiley: ) ...

----------


## zerocorporated

*Обоим* - Кем в детстве мечтали стать?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*Geser* - На аватаре у вас кто то изображен, это любимый персонаж какой либо компьютерной игры или фильма?

----------


## W3G534

Вопрос Зайцеву Олегу:

Играете ли вы в компьютерные игры? Если да, то игры какого жанра предпочитаете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ivant

Еще один вопрос.
Интересует ваше отношение к проблеме использования не лицензионного ПО. Это - преступление? Если да, то возможно, не стоит оказывать помощь тем, кто пользуется пиратскими копиями, по-сути, преступникам? (Ведь, анализируя логи, можно установить, пиратская или лицензионная винда на машине юзера?) Оказывая помощь в востановлении работоспособности пиратских копий операционной системы, наши уважаемые хелперы де-юре становятся соучастниками преступления, вы так не считаете? Майкрософт имеет все основания потребовать от вашего проекта уважения своих авторских прав, разве нет?
Вопрос к *Geser'y* и *Олегу*.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Обоим* - Кем в детстве мечтали стать?


Я мечтал стать инженером-радиоэлектронщиком (причем желательно ученым в этой области, изобретателем так сказать)  :Smiley:  Не знаю, почему - видимо влияние моих родителей и моего деда (а дед у меня был военным, затем на гражданке инженером в области радиоэлетроники, равно как и мама - конструктор-механик точного приборостроения), они буквально с рождения учили меня логическому мышлению - поэтому даже в возрасте 5-7 лет здравая логика показывала, что мечтать нужно о вполне реальных и приземленных вещах, а не об абстракциях типа "хочу быть летчиком <космотавтом, полярником, пионером-героем и т.п." с заменой вариантов по три раза на дню  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Вопрос Зайцеву Олегу:
> Играете ли вы в компьютерные игры? Если да, то игры какого жанра предпочитаете?


Компьютерные игры я не люблю - в большинстве своем пустая трата времени. Иногда могу побаловаться, крайне редко - в этом случае любимый жанр - стратегии реального времени (или как они сейчас правильно называются ?). Но в последний я играл на компьютере 3-4 года назад как минимум ...

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> Еще один вопрос.
> Интересует ваше отношение к проблеме использования не лицензионного ПО. Это - преступление? Если да, то возможно, не стоит оказывать помощь тем, кто пользуется пиратскими копиями, по-сути, преступникам? (Ведь, анализируя логи, можно установить, пиратская или лицензионная винда на машине юзера?) Оказывая помощь в востановлении работоспособности пиратских копий операционной системы, наши уважаемые хелперы де-юре становятся соучастниками преступления, вы так не считаете? Майкрософт имеет все основания потребовать от вашего проекта уважения своих авторских прав, разве нет?
> Вопрос к *Geser'y* и *Олегу*.


Лично мое мнение - если есть возможность, то лицензироваться нужно. Ибо это поддержка разработчиков ПО, которые затрачивают много времени/сил/денег на его разработку и совершенствование. Но я не являюсь воинствующим поборником лицензионности - нужно понимать конкретные ситуации. Если например человек получает 3-5 т.р. в месяц и с превеликим трудом накопил денег на ПК своему ребенку-школьнику, то я вполне могу понять его отношения к лицензионному ПО, выливающееся еще в платеж по 10-15 тысяч, т.е. в непомерную для него цену. И у меня не вызывают уважение люди, которые получая измеряемые шестизначными цифрами зарплаты будут всеми правдами и неправдами искать креки/левые ключи и т.п. И я вижу в последнее время положительную динамику - использующие платное ПО состоятельные люди все чаще покупают его легально.
Теперь насчет того, оказывать помощь или нет - к нам приходит человек, у которого возникли вполне конкретные проблемы, вызванные зловредами. И мы решаем вполне конкретную задачу - помогаем ему эти проблемы решить. Задачи учить его морали или заставлять что-то покупать не ставится, мы можем только посоветовать напоследок человеку скажем купить антивирус или использовать бесплатный вариант, равно как использовать легальную операционку и обновлять ее как положено. Насчет определения лицензионности могу добавить, что логи AVZ не содержат данных о том, лицензионная система/антивирус и т.п. или нет, как максимум возможно будет собираться информация версии антивируса и его баз чтобы судить о том, актуальный применяется антивирус или искомаемый образец с базам двухгодичной давности

----------


## ivant

> Теперь насчет того, оказывать помощь или нет - к нам приходит человек, у которого возникли вполне конкретные проблемы, вызванные зловредами. И мы решаем вполне конкретную задачу - помогаем ему эти проблемы решить. Задачи учить его морали или заставлять что-то покупать не ставится, мы можем только посоветовать напоследок человеку скажем купить антивирус или использовать бесплатный вариант, равно как использовать легальную операционку и обновлять ее как положено.


Тем не менее, вопрос остается. Как быть, если Майкрософт потребует фильтровать обращающихся за помощью? Тем более, что вирусинфо заработал себе имя и на мировом уровне (давно уже читал, что данный ресурс включен в список солидных аналогичных ресурсов).

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Насчет определения лицензионности могу добавить, что логи AVZ не содержат данных о том, лицензионная система/антивирус и т.п. или нет, как максимум возможно будет собираться информация версии антивируса и его баз чтобы судить о том, актуальный применяется антивирус или искомаемый образец с базам двухгодичной давности


Ну, думаю, Вам не составит труда проводить проверку на лицензионность (в свете потенциального (желаемого/нежелаемого - не от вас зависит) сотрудничества с Майкрософтом)  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Тем не менее, вопрос остается. Как быть, если Майкрософт потребует фильтровать обращающихся за помощью? Тем более, что вирусинфо заработал себе имя и на мировом уровне (давно уже читал, что данный ресурс включен в список солидных аналогичных ресурсов).
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> 
> 
> Ну, думаю, Вам не составит труда проводить проверку на лицензионность (в свете потенциального (желаемого/нежелаемого - не от вас зависит) сотрудничества с Майкрософтом)


MS такого никогда не потребует, так как это вещи совершенно не имеющие никакой взаимосвязи (тогда если продолжать аналогию - то все программы включая антивирусы должны проверять при установке, легальная система или левая, и отказываться ставиться в случае чего - чтобы не способствовать пиратству) ... И ни один ресурс по безопасности подобных проверок не ведет ... если у человека есть зловред - то мы его поймаем в меру сил и прибъем этого зловреда. А что у него там лицензионное, что не лицензионное - это останется на совести пользователя и соответствующих надзорных органов. Но кроме того, если посмотреть правила VI и аналогичных форумов, то тут строжайше запрещено обсуждать и выкладывать креки, пиратские ключи, методи взлома и обхода защит от копирования и т.п. - именно чтобы не нарушать никаких законов.

----------


## Sigurg

а чем Вам можно помочь, ну кроме денег  :Smiley: 
вопрос обоим мастерам

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*
> Считаете ли Вы правильным использование ограниченной учетной записи для защиты от современных угроз? Я придерживаюсь мнения, что компьютер нужен не для того, чтобы ограничивать его функционал и удобство его использования.


Если говорить о человеке, для которого безопасность является его профессией, или он просто помешан на ней и готов убить кучу времени на превращение компьютера в крепость - да, ограниченная учётная запись верное решение, так же как отключение лишних сервисов, жабаскриптов и т.п.
 Для человека, использующего компьютер только для нескольких простых задач типа серфинга в интернете, чтения почты и прослушивания музыки - да, я бы советовал ограниченную учетную запись (и это не заменяет антивирус).
 Для человека, который активно использует компьютер для разных задач, требующих установки разных программ, использование ограниченной учётной записи просто неудобно. И я не думаю что каждый должен становиться специалистом по администрированию Windows, что бы решать проблемы, возникающие с различными программами при попытке их запуска из под ограниченного пользователя. Для большинства будет достаточно следовать простым правилам, которые сведут шансы заражения до минимума.

----------


## Генриэтт

А что неудобного - runas включить и все. Вопрос к тому, кто ответит: один из Вас уже выразил свое отношение к школьному обучению и к интернет-тестам. А что, высшая школа лучше? Я лично закончила курс матмеха еще в 1980, больше душа не выдержала - тогда еще работали на фортране и с перфокартами. Закончила затем юридический факультет, вышла на пенсию из органов, и недавно нашла в рунете сайт ИНТУИТ. Полпрограммы высшего образования по информационной безопасности прошла за три месяца, переподготовку перед этим - за два (14 курсов).  Есть там видеокурсы немного, и вот смотрю я - за тридцать лет уровень преподавания не изменился! Ниже плинтуса. Так откуда в России будут современные компьютеры и своя ОС? Пока разрыв между обучением и практикой студентов на современных технологиях будет составлять годы, ничего у нас не выйдет, не будет никаких новых технологий! Ваше мнение по поводу проекта ИНТУИТа и уровня преподавания в РФ?

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*

Второй вопрос: как все-таки решить проблему с ошибкой DCOM 10005 : "служба upnp хоста не может быть запущена, поскольку все связанные с ней устройства отключены"? DCOM нужна в системе, на авто, UPNP отключена по вашим же советам.
В принципе эта ошибка не мешает, но ее постоянное присутствие уже надоело.

----------


## ananas

Вопрос обоим участникам.
Скажите пожалуйста, каким вы хотели бы видеть вирусинфо еще через пять лет?
Спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопрос обоим участникам.
> Скажите пожалуйста, каким вы хотели бы видеть вирусинфо еще через пять лет?
> Спасибо.


Так далеко сложно прогнозировать ... но можно предсказать и пофантазировать, что бы хотелось:
- возможно, обучение хелперов будет еще больше формализовано, уже  например есть два учебника,  я думаю в этой области будет прогресс;
- возможно, будет сделан новый движок раздела "помогите", который устранит часть бардака с карантинами, логами и т.п., который к сожалению имеет место с завидной регулярностью;
- возможно, я наконец найду время и запущу мою самообучающуюся  систему анализа логов и карантинов с зачатками ИР, в чертежах и черновых прототипах она есть давно ... эта система будет учиться на своих ошибках и помогать хелперу, снимая с него всю рутину;
- возможно, появится энциклопедия по файлам, службам и т.п. - эдакий справочник;
- возможно, появятся разделы "Помогите" для КПК, мобильных телефонов, пользователй Linux - в случае, если развитие этих сегментов рынка попадет в сферу интересов зловредописателей
Но это фантастика ... что будет на деле и когда - жизнь покажет.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> ... Есть там видеокурсы немного, и вот смотрю я - за тридцать лет уровень преподавания не изменился! Ниже плинтуса. Так откуда в России будут современные компьютеры и своя ОС? Пока разрыв между обучением и практикой студентов на современных технологиях будет составлять годы, ничего у нас не выйдет, не будет никаких новых технологий! Ваше мнение по поводу проекта ИНТУИТа и уровня преподавания в РФ?
> 
> *Добавлено через 24 минуты*
> 
> Второй вопрос: как все-таки решить проблему с ошибкой DCOM 10005 : "служба upnp хоста не может быть запущена, поскольку все связанные с ней устройства отключены"? DCOM нужна в системе, на авто, UPNP отключена по вашим же советам.
> В принципе эта ошибка не мешает, но ее постоянное присутствие уже надоело.


Уровень преподавания сейчас кругом низкий. Про курсы типа "администратор Oracle за 14 дней" и т.п. я молчу - они пытаются за 1-2 недели очно и за 1-3 месяца заочно научить тому, что изучается на практике годами. Высшее образование не лучше - туча платных коммерческих вузов (так называют сейчас магазины, продающие дипломы с рассрочкой на 4-5 лет  :Smiley:  ), студенты которых зачастую толком не знают, как преподавателей зовут. В государственных типа МЭИ и т.п. значительно получше, но проблем тьма, и они типовые - лабораторная база устаревшая, методики преподавания и нередко уровень преподавателей весьма низкий, предметы часто изучаются чисто теоретически и абстрактно. Пример - выпускники нашей кафедры ВТ нередко теоретически знают заумную теорию сетей и баз данных, но не могут внятно ответить, чем TCP отличается от IP, как пакеты ползают от одного компьютера к другому и как построить простенькую базу из 5-10 табличек. А теория без практики, как известно, мертва ...
Насчет ошибки "DCOM 10005" - явно что-то отключено лишнее. Нужно создать тему и сделать логи в разделе "Помогите", может, что-то по логам прояснится ...

----------


## antispy

Вопрос Олегу Зайцеву: как вы считаете, есть ли какой-то продукт, который может составить конкуренцию АВЗ (не обязательно название продукта указывать, т.к. ясное дело пиар чужих не нужен)
Вопрос для обоих: видите ли вы какой-либо ресурс конкурентом для Вирусинфо, ведь на многих сейчас лечат компьютеры и не без участия хелперов с Вирусинфо.

Заранее благодарен за ответы и время, потраченное на прочтение вопросов.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопрос Олегу Зайцеву: как вы считаете, есть ли какой-то продукт, который может составить конкуренцию АВЗ (не обязательно название продукта указывать, т.к. ясное дело пиар чужих не нужен)
> Вопрос для обоих: видите ли вы какой-либо ресурс конкурентом для Вирусинфо, ведь на многих сейчас лечат компьютеры и не без участия хелперов с Вирусинфо.
> 
> Заранее благодарен за ответы и время, потраченное на прочтение вопросов.


Прямых конкурентов AVZ пока нет, если рассматривать его основное применение - изучение системы + исполнение скрипта, выполняющего чистку системы, карантин и восстановление повреждений. Главная фича AVZ - бортовой скрипт-язык со спецкомандами, упрощающими лечение, был хорошей идеей ... изучить его нетрудно, и куда как проще выдать пользователю скрипт с указанием скопировать его и нажать кнопочку выполнить, чем три дня рассказывать, что где искать и что как править. Конкурентов же функциональных модулей AVZ тьма - например есть масса хороших специализированных антируткитов и антикейлоггеров, по соответствующему функционалу опережающих соответствующие встроенные модули AVZ, или, например, лечащие утилиты с урезанным движком известных AV-вендоров типа CureIt опережают AVZ по качеству сигнатурного детекта. Это нормально - так и должно быть ... и подобные тулзы применяются в сложных случаях, когда требуется специализированное исследование и лечение.
 Насчет конкурентов VI - есть таковые, собственно это тоже нормальное явление, как говорится, не жалко - хорошее же дело делают - помогают пострадавшим. Главное, чтобы качественно помогали, остальное мелочи  :Smiley:

----------


## Генриэтт

Олег, Вы признали реальности нашего образования, но не дали оценки ИНТУИТу (может, не знакомы с сайтом просто). В развитых странах мира, где нет бесплатного гособразования, обучение с 1 курса ведется в практическом плане - студенту сразу дают реализовать себя как личность. У нас же ждут пять лет, пока до работы дойдет. Но кстати, хакеры с УрГУ вторые в мире (Лас Вегас, 2007) - так это не благодаря, а вопреки системе, машины и ОС-то американские! Может, все дело в бесплатности? Меня все же мучает вопрос - может, интернет-курсы ИНТУИТа чем-то ущербны <www.intuit.ru>? Не могли бы Вы оценить как специалист, которому можно верить - к примеру, посмотрев любой курс по IT-безопасности на этом сайте? Может, даже позже, не во время интервью? 
По поводу AVZ - пользуюсь ею давно, вышла на Вас из-за длительных неполадок с AVK-7, через их сайт. После перебора кучи платных антивирусов остановилась на Авире, и вот уже более года не знаю никаких проблем, и все бесплатно. На сайте Авиры тоже есть несколько антируткитных и антитроянских утилит, но немцы не заморачиваются какими-то там скриптами: у них только две кнопки - пуск и стоп.  Все понятно без перевода. Может быть, Вы слишком усложнили свою утилиту - без хотя бы начальных навыков ею ведь не воспользуешься со всей возможной эффективностью?
По поводу ошибки сама разобралась - она возникает после запуска WMP-11, видимо, из-за неотключаемой функции ежемесячного обновления. Для него требуется выход в инет, а он возможен для этой программы только через UPNP и SSDP, которые отключены. Это все  задумано в Редмонде, вот как только исправить? Научились же люди порты закрывать, открытые по умолчанию - WWDC, к примеру.

----------


## HoaX

Вопрос к обоим участникам:
Что вы думаете о программе перевода школ на Linux?
И Имеет ли это смысл, если гос аппарат и чиновники продолжат использовать Windows?

----------


## VV2006

*Geser & Зайцев Олег* 
Ваш взгляд на безопасность в более широком аспекте, как считаете: что мешает сейчас, учитывая социально-экономическую стабильность и финансовое благополучие страны, разработке ОС, совместимой с Windows NT великого и могучего монополиста - M$?
Следите ли Вы за развитием проекта ReactOS, координируемого нашим соотечественником Алексеем Брагиным? 
Насколько разделяете и как оцениваете оптимизм сторонников другой точки зрения, заверяющих: "Нас спасёт Линукс!"  :Smiley: 
P.S. Пользуясь случаем: огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд и неоценимую пользу, которую Вы приносите людям.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопрос к обоим участникам:
> 1. Что вы думаете о программе перевода школ на Linux?
> 2. И Имеет ли это смысл, если гос аппарат и чиновники продолжат использовать Windows?


1. Имхо полная ерунда и пиар. Это мое личное мнение ... причем на самом деле это перевода как такового нет, этот процесс напоминает стрижку кошки - визгу много, а шерсти мало. На ПК в школах должна стоять и изучаться доминирующая на компьютерах в стране операционная система. Таковая сейчас Windows XP, постепенно появляется Vista (и соответственно офисный пакет MS Office). Попытка перевести ПК в школах на Linux обернется тем, что детей будут пытаться учить операционке, которая крайне малораспространена (я например не видел у нас в городе ни на одном компьютере в фирме/офисе операционку Linux), это будут мертвые знания, которые быстро забудутся ... Второй момент - многие преподаватели информатики (важно - я не говорю, что все !!) с трудом могут компьютер от принтера отличить, и знают тот-же Windows крайне поверхностно, в лучшем случае на уровне самоучителя "Windows для чайников". Linux они не знают вообще ... т.е. по хорошему если уже делать перевод, нужно тогда сначала подготовить преподавателей, натаскав их до уровня админов Linux, разработать учебно-методические пособия, учебники наконец написать и т.п. А не вопить на каждом углу "Ура товарищи, все на Linux" ...
2. На самом деле не принципиально, что им использовать ... Если говорить о безопасности, то в Linux глубоко зарытую троянкую закладку заделать на два порядка проще, чем скажем в Window (это оборотная сторона открытости исходного кода - я видел например левый QIP, собранный по "утекшим" исходникам - он был дополнен всего-то 2-3 строками кода, но эффект был совершенно зубодробительным - он после успешного коннекта он слал мессадж с UIN и паролем на ICQ сделавшего такую сборку шутника). Насчет того, что Linux бесплатен (т.е. сокращение расходов) - это полная ерунда. Не бывает бесплатных продуктов, вообще и в принципе !! Дело в том, что за Windows деньги отдаются сразу, за это получаем продукт + саппорт. Linux бесплатен (это плюс), но без саппорта (это минус). Как только у продукта появляется саппорт - сразу пропадает бесплатность  :Smiley:  (разница только в том, что в случае Windows денюжка капает в карман MS, в случае Linux - в карман некоей абстрактной фирмы типа "Русский-Linux-шараш-монтаж-анлимитед").
При этом скажем для студента-электронщика ситуация например обратна - ему имхо обязательно нужно в ВУЗ-е читать основы ядра Linux и программирования под него, так как мощность современных контроллеров позволяет ставить туда ядро Linux, что значительно упрощает дальнейшую разработку. При этом минусы Linux (что драйверов под него мало, ПО меньше, саппорта как такового нет, настраивать нужно его уметь и т.п.) тут совершенно роли не играет, остаются одни плюсы - бесплатность, открытость ... например, пользователь DVD плейера или спутникового ресивера может и не подозревать, что его аппарат на самом деле работает под Linux - так как последний адаптирован и идеально настроен под устройство разработчиками железки, а пользователь взаимодействует с оболочкой, созданной программистами-разработчиками железки

*Добавлено через 30 минут*




> *Geser & Зайцев Олег* 
> 1. Ваш взгляд на безопасность в более широком аспекте, как считаете: что мешает сейчас, учитывая социально-экономическую стабильность и финансовое благополучие страны, разработке ОС, совместимой с Windows NT великого и могучего монополиста - M$?
> 2. Следите ли Вы за развитием проекта ReactOS, координируемого нашим соотечественником Алексеем Брагиным? 
> 3. Насколько разделяете и как оцениваете оптимизм сторонников другой точки зрения, заверяющих: "Нас спасёт Линукс!" 
> P.S. Пользуясь случаем: огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд и неоценимую пользу, которую Вы приносите людям.


1. Мешает главное - то, что это будет по сути изобретением велосипеда. Т.е. нужно будет затрачивать большое количество сил, средств и времени, чтобы получить нечто, аналогичное тому, что уже есть  :Smiley:  А подобный проект как правило обречен изначально - если задаться вопросом - "а что это нам в конечном итоге даст ?". Плюс к тому, мало что-то разработать - его же и поддерживать нужно ... т.е. постоянно развивать, дорабатывать, фиксить баги, решать проблемы с различными несовместимомстями (а таковые будет просто неизбежны)
2. О существовании проекта я знаю, за его ходом как правило не слежу ... причина см. п.п. 1. Плюс у подобного проекта всегда будет главная проблема - саппорт, т.е. возможность гарантировано и оперативно решать проблемы пользователей. Это невозможно в рамках бесплатного проекта (исключение - кто-то будет это финансирвоать, вкладывая миллионы) - это мой взгляд с корпоративной позиции, глазами админа сети;
3. Встречный вопрос - спасет от чего ?!  :Smiley:  Глюков в Linux никак не меньше, чем у MS, если он распространится, то под него массово начнут писать вирусов и троянов (т.е. проблемы вирусов он не решит, точнее решит - но временно), проблемы безопасности те-же - сторонники Linux забывают, что большинство из них системщики и грамотно его настраивают. А обычный пользователь сидел в Windows под учетной записью администратора и запускал все подряд, в Linux будет сидеть под root-ом и запускать все подряд, и собственно получим те-же проблемы  :Smiley:  Стоит вспомнить Mozilla Firefox - когда он появился, сколько крика было, что вот дескать достойная замена IE, толко без глюков и дыр в безопасности ... хороший продукт, спору нет - но как только он пошел в массы, стал популярен -> он попал под прицел зловредописателей и в нем пачками стали находить "дыры" (с июня этого года в версии 3.x уже 6 штук найдено). И так будет с любым продуктом - как только он станет популярен, начнут его ломать, делать под него зловредов и искать уязвимости

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*




> Олег, Вы признали реальности нашего образования, но не дали оценки ИНТУИТу (может, не знакомы с сайтом просто). В развитых странах мира, где нет бесплатного гособразования, обучение с 1 курса ведется в практическом плане - студенту сразу дают реализовать себя как личность. У нас же ждут пять лет, пока до работы дойдет. Но кстати, хакеры с УрГУ вторые в мире (Лас Вегас, 2007) - так это не благодаря, а вопреки системе, машины и ОС-то американские! Может, все дело в бесплатности? Меня все же мучает вопрос - может, интернет-курсы ИНТУИТа чем-то ущербны <www.intuit.ru>? Не могли бы Вы оценить как специалист, которому можно верить - к примеру, посмотрев любой курс по IT-безопасности на этом сайте? Может, даже позже, не во время интервью?


Комментировать курсы конкретно intuit.ru я не хотел и не хочу - зачем людей обижать  :Smiley:  С профессиональной точки зрения ерунда эти курсы ... так как они попадают под категорию "IT-безопасность для чайников". Конечно, базовый ликбез они дадут, в этом нет никакого сомнения (в этом собственно их и цель), но большего ожидать от них не стоит. Нужно понимать, что такие курсы жизненно необходимы, возьмем за пример "Антивирусная защита компьютерных систем" или "Основы информационной безопасности" - изучивший такой курс человек познакомится с терминологией, основами и концепциями, целями и задачами, получит общее представление о предметной области. Это немало, и гораздо лучше, чем ничего ...  Если брать их вариант "второго образования", то там таких разделов по ИБ напихано много, толку в сумме будет больше, но суммарный уровень - примерно такой-же: только основы, причем в большей степени теоретические. Это несложно установить самопроверкой - задаться вопросами:
-сможет ли изучивший такой курс обнаружить хитрое сетевой вторжение ?
- сможет ли такой специалист по ИБ найти "жучка", сумеет ли управлять приемником-сканером и нелинейным локатором ? 
- сможет ли он обнаружить и исследовать новую разновидность зловреда ? 
- сможет ли провести аудит программы и (или) компьютера на предмет троянских закладок, кейлоггеров и т.п. ?
- настройть Firewall в Unix, или подвергнуть аудиту конфиг маршрутизатора Cisco ?
- настроить и эксплуатировать систему IDS ?
- Сможет ли выловить сетевые аномалии, изучая сеть сниффером и сканерами ? 
На основании изложенных там данных - нет, не сможет ... Но как стартовый базис такой курс (курсы) крайне полезны.




> По поводу AVZ - пользуюсь ею давно, вышла на Вас из-за длительных неполадок с AVK-7, через их сайт. После перебора кучи платных антивирусов остановилась на Авире, и вот уже более года не знаю никаких проблем, и все бесплатно. На сайте Авиры тоже есть несколько антируткитных и антитроянских утилит, но немцы не заморачиваются какими-то там скриптами: у них только две кнопки - пуск и стоп. Все понятно без перевода. Может быть, Вы слишком усложнили свою утилиту - без хотя бы начальных навыков ею ведь не воспользуешься со всей возможной эффективностью?


AVZ не расчитан на пользователя без базовой подготовки, и это сделано сознательно. У него логика работы несколько иная, чем у "однокнопочного" продукта, алгоритм: исследование -> отправка логов специалистам -> изучение логов и создание скрипта карантиина/лечения -> исполнение скрипта на ПК пользователя -> отправка новых логов и карантина на изучение -> изучение файлов специалистом -> новые скрипты-логи и так по циклу до исцеления. Т.е. задача пользователя по сути только запускать выданные ему срипты и отсылать архивы с логами и карантином, все остальное делается автоматом, а скрипты пишет эксперт.

----------


## Geser

> *Вопросы к Олегу и к* *Geser'у
> **
> 
> 1).* Какое место в вашей жизни занимает проект Вирусинфо (... или что он для вас значит - если так вопрос звучит понятнее...)?
> *2).* Вы (Олег и Geser) много времени проводите за компьютером... это может негативно сказываться как на физическом здоровье, так и на нравственно-психическом... делаете ли вы со своей стороны какие-то попытки бороться с этим? (слежение за здоровьем, занятия спортом, чтение хорошей художественной литературы - и т.д - это я для примера сказал, что бы вы поняли о чем я вообще говорю...) ?


1. Для меня проект как место виртуального общения, так и возможность сделать что-то полезное для общества.
2. Да, читаю книги, правда в последнее время меньше. С переменным успехом пытаюсь заниматься спортом, смотрю фильмы, конечно общаюсь вживую с друзьями и сотрудниками.

*Добавлено через 50 минут*




> *Олег*
> 
> Есть ли у вас хобби которым вы бы хотели заниматься, но на это сейчас нету времени?
> 
> *Geser*
> 
> Вы довольны тем во что вылелся изначально созданный вами проект(virusinfo) и нравиться ли вам то к чему он сейчас идет?


Я подозреваю, что в вопросе есть определённый намёк...
На данный момент в общем я доволен состоянием проекта. Конечно, есть определённые проблемы, но ничего идеального на свете не бывает. Как он будет развиваться дальше - это вопрос интересный. В техническом плане развитие ограничено наличием свободных денег. Вернее отсутствием наличия  :Smiley: . Хотя кое-что надеемся воплотить в ближайшие месяцы, как я уже писал выше. В остальном направление развития зависит не от администрации, а от самих участников проекта. Любые инициативы приветствуются. Со своей стороны, я постараюсь удержать проект на правильном (на мой взгляд) пути.

----------


## Ego1st

> Я подозреваю что в вопросе есть определённый намёк...
> На данный момент в общем я доволен состоянием проекта. Конечно есть определённые проблемы, но ничего идеального на свете не бывает. Как он будет развиваться дальше это вопрос интересный. В техническом плане развитие ограничено наличием свободных денег. Вернее отсутствием наличия Хотя кое что надеемся воплотить в ближайшие месяцы, как я уже писал выше. В остальном направление развития зависит не от администрации, а от самих участников проекта. Любые инициативы приветствуются. Со своей стороны, я постараюсь удержать проект на правильном (на мой взгляд) пути.


*Geser* я уже перезадал потом вопрос, просто приблизительно на такой же вопрос вы уже отвечали=))

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте ещё раз. :Smiley: 
Спасибо Олег за развёрнутый ответ, *про Ваше вступление в ЛК.*
И тебе Geser *за ответ как "оттягиваться" в свободное время.*
У меня последний вопрос, хочу потратить его с толком. :Shocked: 
Простой не навороченный вопрос.
Вопрос Гесеру*:* Как вы нашли друг друга (Олег и Гесер), в этом замечательном проекте (ресурсе)?

----------


## Geser

> Geser'у
> 
> Вопрос такой, за время моего присутствия на данном проекте (а это практически с самого появления virusinfo) я видел, каким он был и во что вырос, а каким virusinfo видится отцу основателю чрез 5 лет и каким бы хотелось видеть?


В принципе хотелось бы, чтобы проект, кроме оказания помощи, развивался еще в нескольких направлениях.
1. Хотелось бы собрать больше профессионалов, чтобы проект стал местом обмена опытом для людей, работающих в области информационной безопасности.
2. Хотелось бы, чтобы когда нибудь проект из виртуального перешел в реальный, с очными курсами и конференциями.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Вопрос участникам:
> Как вы учились в школе? Как её закончили? И какой предмет(ы) был для вас любимым?


В школе учился на 4-5. Чего было больше не помню. Любимых предметов не было. Вообще учебу воспринимал как необходимое зло  :Smiley:

----------


## W3G534

Здравствуйте.
Вот второй вопрос Зайцеву Олегу:

Мне вот интересно, у вас когда-нибудь было заражение вредоносным ПО?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Здравствуйте.
> Вот второй вопрос Зайцеву Олегу:
> 
> Мне вот интересно, у вас когда-нибудь было заражение вредоносным ПО?


Когда-то давно - было, с этого и началось мое увлечение вирусологией. Если точно, то моим вторым компьютером после компьютера "Ассистент" (было такое чудо, с хранением ПО на магнитной ленте и внешним дисководом, 128 кб ОЗУ) был компьютер "Искра-1030", по тем временам суперкомпьютер с бортовым HDD емкостью целых 10 Мб, и на этом HDD обитал  Boot-вирус невидимка, от так сказать достался с компьютером "в нагрузку". Вирус понятное дело был в конечном итоге прибит, увлечение осталось ... вот и все заражения. За последние время я не помню ни одного заражения моих ПК ... инциденты мелкие были, типа несанкционированного запуска изучаемых семплов, которые организовывала моя кошка - но это мелочи ...

----------


## ananas

Спасибо за ответы.
Следующий вопрос снова для обоих участников.
Если и не через пять лет, то в будущем наступит такое время, когда каждому будут доступны такой хард и такой софт, что уйдут в прошлое войны вирусов с антивирусами (и антивирусов между собой  :Wink: ), раздела Помогите! не станет вовсе за ненадобностью, а народ будет тут собираться просто пообщаться.
Вы в это верите?
Спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Спасибо за ответы.
> Следующий вопрос снова для обоих участников.
> Если и не через пять лет, то в будущем наступит такое время, когда каждому будут доступны такой хард и такой софт, что уйдут в прошлое войны вирусов с антивирусами (и антивирусов между собой ), раздела Помогите! не станет вовсе за ненадобностью, а народ будет тут собираться просто пообщаться.
> Вы в это верите?
> Спасибо.


Я в подобное развитие событий в ближайшее время не очень верю ... Вспомнив теорию Адама Смита, я с учетом криминализации вирусописательства могу вывести формулу зловредов: "деньги" -> "зловред" = "деньги+". Т.е. с целью наживы кто-то вкладывает деньги (или их эквивалент в виде человеко-часов труда) в создание новых зловредов, распространение и работа этих зловредов приносит прибыль. Пока таковая прибыль будет, будет искать уязвимости, дыры в защите, создавать новые типы зловредов и т.п. Соответственно формула антивируса аналогична: "деньги" -> "новые технологии защиты" = "деньги+". И получаем бесконечную войну щита и меча, т.е. или зловредописатели на мели (так как их зловред ловится и давится всеми антивирусами), или вирусологи (так как антивирус не борется с актуальной заразой и его не покупают), находящуюся в большинстве случаев в некоем балансе - совершенствуются звери, совершенствуется защита. Чтобы радикально изменить это состояние, нужен радикальный и глобальный технологический прорыв, а его не будет, так как рынок инертен и, к примеру, тот же XP будет еще лет 5 жить как минимум (живет же до сих пор W2K и Win98- еще довольно много ПК работает под ним), а с ним будут существовать и проблемы, приводящие пользователей в раздел "Помогите" ... 
С другой стороны, если бы такое произошло - я бы только порадовался. Но для этого нужно многое: 
-нужно готовить сотрудников правоохранительных органов, чтобы они могли расследовать компьютерные преступления на должном уровне (можно смеяться, но многие раскрыть весьма просто, если знать как);
- нужна новая законодательная база;
- нужно создание неких эффективно работающих международных организаций по борьбе с компьютерными преступлениями, ибо у преступления в Инет, как известно, редко есть привязка к границам одной страны.
Если это все развивать, то дело может сдвинуться с мертвой точки

----------


## W3G534

Добрый день.

Вот последний вопрос Geser'у:

Скажите, какие жанры литературы вам нравятся? Какие книги вы любите читать?

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Ммм-да, пока был загружен работой все вопросы уже осветили сполна. Остался один вопрос  *Зайцеву Олегу*: Как Ваше отчество? А то обращаться по имени- фамильярно, а по имени-фамилии слишком официально и чопорно. Спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ммм-да, пока был загружен работой все вопросы уже осветили сполна. Остался один вопрос *Зайцеву Олегу*: Как Ваше отчество? А то обращаться по имени- фамильярно, а по имени-фамилии слишком официально и чопорно. Спасибо.


Ну, это просто - отчество у меня Владимирович. Причем я не согласен, что обращение по имени фамильярно - западный принцип однако, уже де-факто стал стандартом ...

----------


## anton_dr

Так как на календаре уже дааавно 13 ноября, четверг, то интервью официально считается оконченным, Олег и Geser удаляются на совещание, дабы выбрать лучший вопрос, а уважаемым слушателям объявляется благодарность за интересные вопросы.

В общем, всем спасибо!  :Smiley: 


PS: Напоминаем, что вы можете оставить свои предложения, пожелания, замечания в теме с соответствующим названием

----------


## Geser

> *Обоим:* У Вас мышь справа или слева стоит ? )


Немного запоздалые ответы, но раньше не было времени
НА работе справа, а дома вообще на другом уровне. Но я правша, если это имелось в виду.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *Geser*'у
> Какие чувства Вы испытали, когда форум перестал быть Вашим детищем?


Было, конечно, жалко. Но я думаю что так было правильно, и это позволило проекту развиваться. Ведь моя цель была именно в создании полезного проекта, а не в наслаждениибезраздельной властью.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> *Geser*, а Вы не подумываете о комерциализации проекта в будущем? Обращались ли к Вам с подобными бизнес-предложениями?


Это вопрос не совсем ко мне. Не смотря на то что я создал этот проект он на данный момент не принадлежит мне.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> *Geser* - На аватаре у вас кто то изображен, это любимый персонаж какой либо компьютерной игры или фильма?


Нет, это не любимый персонаж. Просто администратор обязан быть злым. Это намёк на то что будет сделано с нарушителями спокойствия  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Еще один вопрос.
> Интересует ваше отношение к проблеме использования не лицензионного ПО. Это - преступление? Если да, то возможно, не стоит оказывать помощь тем, кто пользуется пиратскими копиями, по-сути, преступникам? (Ведь, анализируя логи, можно установить, пиратская или лицензионная винда на машине юзера?) Оказывая помощь в востановлении работоспособности пиратских копий операционной системы, наши уважаемые хелперы де-юре становятся соучастниками преступления, вы так не считаете? Майкрософт имеет все основания потребовать от вашего проекта уважения своих авторских прав, разве нет?
> Вопрос к *Geser'y* и *Олегу*.


Врач спасает больного даже если он преступник, или убийца. А что с ним потом делать это уже забота других служб.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> а чем Вам можно помочь, ну кроме денег 
> вопрос обоим мастерам


Рекламой ресурса, или участием в его работе. Т.е. помощь в написании скриптов, оформлении, публикация полезной информации.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Вопрос к обоим участникам:
> Что вы думаете о программе перевода школ на Linux?
> И Имеет ли это смысл, если гос аппарат и чиновники продолжат использовать Windows?


Я соглашусь с Олегом. Лучше что бы в школах изучали наиболее распространенную операционную систему. И на сегодня это явно не Linux

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Вопрос для обоих: видите ли вы какой-либо ресурс конкурентом для Вирусинфо, ведь на многих сейчас лечат компьютеры и не без участия хелперов с Вирусинфо.


На данный момент мне не известно о существовании другого русскоязычного ресурса на котором можно получить настолько же быструю и квалифицированную помощь как на ВирусИнфо. В общем конкуренция, конечно, имеется. Но мы постараемся сделать всё что бы ВирусИнфо остался первым в плане оказания помощи, а также постараемся развивать и другие направления.

----------


## PavelA

Глубокий Офф:
Специально для Geser
Самый симпатичный админ для сайта это Вы.

----------


## Geser

> Вопрос Гесеру*:* Как вы нашли друг друга (Олег и Гесер), в этом замечательном проекте (ресурсе)?


Я нашел программу АВЗ и пригласил её разработчика (Олега) принять участие в работе этого, тогда еще совсем молодого и малоизвестного, ресурса.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> Глубокий Офф:
> Специально для Geser
> Самый симпатичный админ для сайта это Вы.


Спасибо. Я рад что после 4 лет существования форума атмосфера на нём осталась достаточно дружелюбной, и почти отсутствуют склоки, неизбежные на любом крупном форуме. Хочется верить что в этом есть и моя заслуга  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Добрый день.
> 
> Вот последний вопрос Geser'у:
> 
> Скажите, какие жанры литературы вам нравятся? Какие книги вы любите читать?


Я начинал в детстве с книг про войну, потом перешел на детективы, и потом на фантастику. Так что последние лет 14, за исключением учебной и профессиональной литературы я читал почти одну фантастику. Но в последние несколько лет мне довольно сложно найти что-то интересное. Читать фантастику написанную только ради фантастики, не имеющую под собой какого-нибудь не тривиального смысла скучно. Так что получилось так, что в последние годы мне по настоящему интересно читать только Лукьяненко  :Smiley:  Вот сейчас думаю на какой-бы жанр мне перейти.

----------


## Hanson

а когда раздача "слонов" будет???

----------


## anton_dr

Как только Олег и Geser выберут победителя.

----------


## anton_dr

Здравствуйте!
Наконец-то наступил долгожданный момент объявления обладателя приза на лучший вопрос!
По единодушному решению Олега и Гесера им признан ...

*W3G534* и *priv8v*

Да-да, именно двое, я не ошибся. 

Победители могут пройти за кулисы и получить призы  :Smiley:

----------

